# Barcode Reader Open Source Bibliothek



## teppi (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo !

Ich hab nun schon eine Weile gesucht, aber nichts gescheites gefunden. Also ich suche nach einer Bibliothek, welche Barcodes in eingescannten Bildern lokalisieren und entschlüsseln kann. Falls jemandem so etwas schon mal über den Weg gelaufen ist, ich bin für jeden Hinweis sehr dankbar !!

Einen schönen Abend noch,
Stefan

PS: Ich flieg morgen abend ab in die Sonne, werde ab dann also leider nicht mehr antworten können 

PPS: Achja, das ist für ein Projekt an der Uni und sollte dehalb möglichst kostenlos sein.


----------



## marcel_m (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wärm diesen Beitrag mal wieder auf 
Hat jemand zufällig mittlerweile eine Bibliothek gefunden?

Viele Grüße und ein Dankeschön im Voraus!

Marcel


----------



## Thomas Darimont (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://code.google.com/p/zxing/

Die Lib wird auch von dem Google Android Challenge Gewinnerprojekt Android Scan verwendet:
http://scan.jsharkey.org/

Gruß Tom


----------



## socke999 (7. Juli 2008)

ich dachte immer, wenn man einen Barcodescanner hat und den dazu passenden Treiber, dann wird der abgelesene Code sozusagen "eingegeben" als wäre er auch nur mit einer Tastatur eingegeben worden, natürlich schon decodiert.
Aber ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was du mit bilder usw. meinst, warscheinlich aus einen normalen Bild von einer Kamera einen Barcode herauslesen oder?


----------

